# Traction Control Delete



## Re and Cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sick of the traction control on my 04 GTO and want it gone. I'm sort of new tot he GTO but was wondering if I could just swap out the T/C quadrant and install normal throttle and cruise cables, possibly from a LS1 Camaro. Was the GTO available without T/C. 

P.S. I know you can tune out the Traction Control, that's not good enough for me and I want it gone altogether as it causes the gas pedal to be very heavy which I also don't like.

Re'


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a T/C reverse module somewhere I thought. That the T/C is normaly off and you have to turn it on.


----------



## Re and Cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought about those, but I don't want it in the first place so I really don't want to spend money on an option I rather not have on the car in the first place. Also...I either have a wiring issue or my switch is bad because the T/C will not turn off when you press the switch.

Re'


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

A basic predator tune will do away with the traction control. You can turn it on and off but its never really on.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i have a diablo tune and the tires will still spin because of the extra power but if i try to make the back end go sideways it kicks in and im denied that sideways fun


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Bluegoat05 said:


> i have a diablo tune and the tires will still spin because of the extra power but if i try to make the back end go sideways it kicks in and im denied that sideways fun


I believe that is the torque management that is kicking in. It can seem very similar to traction control.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't you have to turn/tune it down to like 1%??
I thought turning it completely off made it go slightly whack?


----------

